# American College Graduate Applying to Pakistan Medical School



## aqaisran (May 2, 2010)

can you still apply to a pakistan medical school if you are a graduate of college/university in america. i graduated with a chemistry degree and minors in both biology and mathematics and didnt get accepted to any american medical schools and im on the wait list for Ross that was the only carribean school i applied too. i plan on taking a year off if nothing works out. i was looking into dow international medical college or shiafa. does anybody know what i need to do to apply over there.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Read the FAQ's, and the forum rules, thanks. To briefly answer your question, yes you can get into Pakistani medical schools.


----------



## aqaisran (May 2, 2010)

i read the FAQ's and looked over the forums and i searched this particular question but wasnt finding the necessary information thats why i posted that, if somebody could lead me the right direction i would appreciate it ie link to particular forum. thanks


----------



## Tarikq786 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm a second year student at DIMC, and I can tell you that there's a few students here that have completed 4 year programs, and most are in the same situation as yourself. I personally did 2 years at a community college, and instead of transferring I decided to just take the straight road to Pakistan to start at DIMC. My experience here so far has been pretty good. I write about it frequently on my blog at The Tarick . com . Medstudentz is a great source for everything you'll need to know, but feel free to also check out my blog for a big FAQ post about DIMC. good luck!


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

aqaisran said:


> i read the FAQ's and looked over the forums and i searched this particular question but wasnt finding the necessary information thats why i posted that, if somebody could lead me the right direction i would appreciate it ie link to particular forum. thanks


E mail to HEC office they could give you, you answer. Higher Education Commission "HEC" ([email protected]) ([email protected]) note: ask them for foreign students admission in pakistan. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------

